# 10 dpo and very very VERY faint line on Boots HPT - UPDATE, it's definite!



## sherlock

I did an eBay cheapie HPT this am and BFN. 

Bought some Boots HPTs today because they were had 20% off (even though I had 2 Clearblues at home :dohh: ... I figure a girl can never have too many HPTs :blush:)

This evening I decided to use a Boots HPT. I've had awful crampy pain this afternoon, and figured AF was on her way (she always announces her arrival for a good few days before she turns up), so I thought I'm compound my misery by getting a negative HPT. Thought I'd waste a Boots one as they're cheap(ish) :haha:

Anyway, turns out there is the faintest of faint lines (almost a shadow) on the test. It's not evap as it was there within the 10 min deadline. I daren't tell hubby as a) he won't see it - he had trouble seeing the dark line I got with my first BFP which ended in MMC, and b) last cycle I got a positive test and it ended as a chemical pregnancy, so don't want to say anything until I have at least one more test with a better line. 

I am going to test again tomorrow am with an eBay cheapie and another Boots one. And if that's no good I will keep obsessively testing :blush:

Wish me luck :thumbup: Will let you know how I get on.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## lynnb

Congrats :happydance:

Gl & fx'd you get a darker line tomorrow


----------



## lynne192

awww best of luck send a line my way my witch is due any day and really want a :bfp: soon hope yours gets darker xxx


----------



## sherlock

Well, I did 4 tests this am... :blush:

Did an eBay cheapie and a Boots one first. Boots one got a faint line, darker than yesterday's... :happydance: eBay cheapie had nothing (I knew there was a reason they were so cheap!)

So then did a Clearblue, and got another faint line. :happydance:

So then thought, screw it, I'll do a digital, even though a voice in my head was telling me that with lines that faint it wouldn't say pregnant... and it didn't :dohh:

Good news is that hubby could see the lines on both tests so I'm not seeing things. Just got to keep my fingers crossed that this one sticks. 

So now I have used up all my HPTs, and have to go and buy more so I can continue my testing tomorrow. Hubby shook his head and said 'you're an obsessive tester'... couldn't deny it!


----------



## Whitbit22

awww congrats!! :)


----------



## joannep

awh fab news, can't wait to hear how they darken hun x


----------



## lynne192

lol why not go to the doctors and get a blood test its more reliable than hpt and then you'll know for sure and get early prenatal care you and baby need. x


----------



## salb10

good luck sherlock! hope they do get darker and that its a sticky one :thumbup:


----------



## Allym0101

Good luck hunny. It sounds promising. Let us know tomorrow xoxo


----------



## salb10

hi allym0101- can i ask- i just notice you've had 3 losses- have they investigated any reasons as to why you've had your losses? and if so what have they done or what have they found- if i've asked too many q's i'm sorry and if u don't want to answer thats fine too! its just i've just had my 2nd but they won't look into the reasons till i've had 3:wacko:

thank u :flower:


----------



## Allym0101

Sal I've replied to your private message hun xox


----------



## sherlock

Well, it's definite...

Did another 2 tests this morning, though I was more restrained than yesterday's 'four in one go' testing session! I did a regular Clearblue first and got a stronger line than yesterday, so did a Clearblue digi and got 'pregnant 1 - 2' :happydance:

So I guess it's confirmed. Hubby is being very restrained and is 'waiting to see what happens' but this one feels different to my chemical - more symptoms, although the downside is that it feels the same as my mmc, because I had plenty of symptoms with that. That doesn't mean it's going to end the same way though, have to keep telling myself that. I just don't have a positive BFP to compare it to.

I guess I just have to keep everything crossed and try and think positive (although I am already stopping myself every time I think about 'the future', just in case). 

I have got everything crossed for you all and am going to lurk around here for a bit - too nervous to head over to the pregnancy bit just yet. 

x


----------



## joannep

wonderful news hun congrats x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats thats great news


----------



## salb10

yayyyy congrats sherlock! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Many congratulations hun, here is lots of sticky :dust: to help you on but I am sure it will all be fine. :hugs: x


----------



## foxforce

Congrats :dance: 

Wishing you a happy healthy and sticky 9 months :hug:


----------



## thepurlqueen

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Sherlock!!!! :dance: Wishing and praying for a healthy 9 months and delivery!!! :dust:


----------

